# Barrette ram 1600Mhz dans un mac 1066



## adrianojazz (13 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous! 

J'ai en ma possession des barrettes ram 1600MHz. J'ai un macbook mi 2010 qui à des barrettes 1066MHz. Est ce que je peux mettre les 1600Mhz dans le macbook? 

merci beaucoup 

Adriano


----------



## Remaii (25 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

Je vois que ton compte utilisateur a 1 seul post c'est a dire celui la, donc pense a poster sur celui la Merci pour toute les personne qui souhaite en savoir plus sur toi (c'est pas la NSA non plus hein!)

bon je suis pas un expert en barrette RAM mais j'ai un peut plus chercher que toi apparemment ^^, et donc la théorie veut que "qui peut le plus peut le moins" juste un détail près il faut que t'es barrettes soit compatible mac.

maintenant si ta déjà les barrettes un petit tourne vis cruciforme rien ne t&#8217;empêche d&#8217;essayer en étant minutieux ( tape pas dessus au marteau pour clipper la RAM ^^ ) 
et de nous tenir au courant.

si le mac émet des bips et ne boot pas elle sont pas compatible ( même problème que moi suite a l'ajout de RAM que j&#8217;avais dans un pc )

en espérant t'avoir aidé un minimum, et si je me trompe une personne pourra me corrigé ^^


----------

